# Better Get Maaco



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I am the very lucky owner of two Performance Catapults EPSs. One is a lovely Cherry Diamondwood that I just recently was given, the other a camoflage micarta that I've had for some time. For a while now I've thought how much I'd like to have a black EPS but didn't want to take a chance of screwing up the camo one. When I got the Cherry one, I figured that was my chance.

Here's the before pic:









And after some sanding to get the poly finish off, three coats of primer, a little more sanding, and three coats of gloss black, here is the after:









Not too bad, I'd say!  Hope you like it as much as I do.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Perfect!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

very stylish ! the black looks great !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice job!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Well done M_J - that turned out really nice!

Just one question though... What was the plan if it had gone wrong?! Not sure I'd have been brave enough to chance it!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Turned out well! Great job...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

SlingDaddy said:


> Well done M_J - that turned out really nice!
> 
> Just one question though... What was the plan if it had gone wrong?! Not sure I'd have been brave enough to chance it!


I don't know :iono:

It still would have shot well either way


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey, not only a great shooter,now a great finisher too!!!!!!!!!! That came out great Bud! Flatband


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks good M_J


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

very nice! I like it.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Really nice finish :thumbsup:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

e~shot said:


>





e~shot said:


>


I second that e-shot


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

You're a brave man! My SPS is so pretty that I think all I'd do is screw it up! :iono:


----------

